# no sound from stereo



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

hey folks jumped in my car this morning and after a few minutes driving I realised it was awful quiet looked down the stereo was on and the volume was about at half the max level. Stopped the car and turned it right up, no noise at all, not even a hissing noise from the volume being right up almost as if its on mute (but I ensure you its not). tried removing the fuses to see if that might reset it as such, stereo has never been removed either. Anyone had this sort of problem?


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Sounds (pun not intended) like the amp is broken. Bose system perhaps?


----------



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Doesn't say Bose on the speaker grills so presume it's not


----------



## TT-driver (Sep 14, 2010)

Weird. Normally the standard system doesn't seem to give up the ghost. I can't imagine all speakers being broken at the same time. I'm afraid I can't help you in this case.


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Simple way to check if the speakers are broken:
-pry off the speaker grill with something soft.
-use something to try to push in the speaker cone. Be careful. If the speaker doesn't move it's broken. If it moves but makes a scratching noise then the spesker is blown. If it moves and no noise, it's okay.

This probably isn't what's wrong with your system, but if all else fails, try it to test.


----------



## Gary86 (Oct 3, 2013)

Think all the speakers would go at the same time? I know the Bose system has an amp, does the standard one?


----------



## Olsens (Jun 1, 2012)

Gary86 said:


> Think all the speakers would go at the same time? I know the Bose system has an amp, does the standard one?


I don't think all the speakers would go at the same time.
Yes the standard system has an amp. Same place as the bose. Behind the left side panel in the boot.


----------



## NOCK (May 29, 2010)

My 2005 225 TT has got exactly the same problem! Non-Bose too. Turned car on and although the head unit seems to be working, I get no sound at all! Very annoying! I have also checked the fuse etc but can't find anything. Mine is an aftermarket headunit...I still get the beeps when I change the source. Would I still get this with a broken amp?


----------



## neilc (Aug 8, 2011)

It's the amp..There is a repair specialist in Scotland , link below , not used them myself but worth a look.

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BOSE-CAN-...7?pt=UK_In_Car_Technology&hash=item2588ec52e7


----------

